# East Matty Report



## aktxla (May 7, 2015)

With a great weather forecast, decided to give East Matagorda a shot yesterday. At least the weather was great.... Entered at Old Cut and zoomed down to the tripod and fished the shoreline/near shore all the way around to Hog Island. Shallow. Deep. Drops. Reasonable amount of bait - but very comfortable bait. Caught an occasional rat red and one keeper spec out of a zillion casts. Moved to midbay humps late afternoon with zero to show for it. Water conditions were good. Strong incoming tide all afternoon. Filleted my one lonely spec at the marina cleaning station. Pretty much the same luck for everyone else except a couple of boat that had gone offshore and they did well. Where the heck are the fish in the bay? I've had the same results the last couple of trips down there.


----------



## Tetonguy (Jun 23, 2013)

We fished the other end of the Bay (N shoreline) Sunday for a solid six hours, throwing tops and plastic around scattered bait. Water looked good, but could't find cooperative fish. Had few blow-ups but no hook-ups; caught some sandies on plastic. Hoping this first real cold front gets them going.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## On The Other Line (Aug 12, 2016)

Your not alone. Zeroed there this afternoon after a few decent boxes last week. Rat reds, sheepshead and dinks. Started at Hog Island worked west. Waded, drifted, did it all. Nothing to go in the box.


----------



## Billygoat (Feb 1, 2013)

Fished east Matty last Saturday with the same results. Didn't see any other boats pull in any fish the whole day, but TPWD at the dock said (other) people were doing really good.


----------



## Topwatersonly (Mar 15, 2016)

Wed fished out of sunrise lodge with the MCCOYS group,9 guide boats 8w/bait larges trout was 2 pounds larges red was 5# not very good . It could have been the moon but conditions were great. Still had good time with the sunrise lodge.


----------



## rtoler (Apr 9, 2006)

I hear you on being tough times....


----------



## On The Other Line (Aug 12, 2016)

Gonna give it another hand come early week hoping there's a increased appetite post front.


----------



## On The Other Line (Aug 12, 2016)

Bite was back. 5 trout in the box before noon and headed home. Not a bad day after the skunk a few days prior.


----------



## aktxla (May 7, 2015)

Glad to hear it! Thanks for the report.


----------



## yellowmouth2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Sunday and Monday had easy limits. Three limits of trout by 7:30 on Monday. Tuesday slowed down when wind picked up.


----------



## aktxla (May 7, 2015)

Were the fish back on the shorelines or still out on the mid-bay humps?


----------



## On The Other Line (Aug 12, 2016)

Tuesday they were. Today I couldn't really tell ya. Ended up with one lonely 16in trout pulled off shell bout 3 ft deep with morning glory rat tail. I got a good feeling they were deeper with the higher pressure and lower tide today. Fished deep as well and nada. Up and down I tell ya..


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

On The Other Line said:


> Tuesday they were. Today I couldn't really tell ya. Ended up with one lonely 16in trout pulled off shell bout 3 ft deep with morning glory rat tail. I got a good feeling they were deeper with the higher pressure and lower tide today. Fished deep as well and nada. Up and down I tell ya..


I was going to go but checked radar before I left and storms looked sketchy around East and West. May try it tomorrow.


----------



## On The Other Line (Aug 12, 2016)

blackmagic said:


> I was going to go but checked radar before I left and storms looked sketchy around East and West. May try it tomorrow.


Don't let my report deter ya. There were few boys with pile a meat there at victory lane.


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

This bay has been dead for years don't waste your time. Head south to Palacios north to Galveston.


----------



## On The Other Line (Aug 12, 2016)

Rippin_drag said:


> This bay has been dead for years don't waste your time. Head south to Palacios north to Galveston.


Nice try.


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

On The Other Line said:


> Nice try.


Yup


----------



## On The Other Line (Aug 12, 2016)

Any recent reports to share?


----------



## 1fisher77316 (Oct 30, 2004)

Interesting that the East Matagorda should be turned off but Caney Creek turned on and full of nice size trout.
1Fisher77316


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

1fisher77316 said:


> Interesting that the East Matagorda should be turned off but Caney Creek turned on and full of nice size trout.
> 1Fisher77316


There ya' go! It's ON in Caney Creek! Get ya' some!


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*12-26-16*

My son and I drove the 140mls from Liberty to Matagorda Harbor yesterday on a recon trip to check everything out...and to give me a break from working on our boat non-stop since June...saw this Guide and client cleaning their fish from East Matty Bay and thought I would share....check the Golden Croaker!


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

That's Lee Warmke.


----------

